# ~Hey! Bella here!~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It's me Bella, I'm just stopping by to wish you a good day! :sunny:
I'm doing lots of resting because I got back from a loooong 
trip with mama, we went to get mama's hair cut, to the post
office and to the pharmacy...I walked everywhere, and was
brave, I'm not afraid of anything anymore...well, almost, I'm
still learning you know.


Resting with Rocky...










I'm so toasty and cozy in aunty Elaine's hoody...










Peek-a-boo I'm sleepy...











This one's just for you Tina, mama says I'm pretty like your Lulu. :love2: ...and we sit the same, right?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello you adorable baby,send her to the uk please i want her


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Cute as a button!! Love that hoodie too. Odie is getting one in a different colour for Christmas.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Bella baby! Ur so beautiful! And I love your piggy. I just showed you off to the girls I work with and u melted all their hearts! Xoxo!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bella looks fantastic. She is certainly thriving in her new home with her wonderful family. It is so nice to see.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Awwww she is adorable! She looks so cute in that hoodie! 

She definitely melts my heart.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

michele said:


> Hello you adorable baby,send her to the uk please i want her


Come on now, it's got to be a fair trade...which one of your babies are you
willing to offer? 





KrystalLeigh said:


> Cute as a button!! Love that hoodie too. Odie is getting one in a different colour for Christmas.



Aww thank you!
I love that hoodie too, it's my favorite, Bella has both colors, this one is
meant for boys but I couldn't resist, I think it suits her, she can pull it off. 



Here's the top view of the hoodie, for anyone interested...(I'm not 100% sure
if Elaine has any left)


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Mmmmm my tortoise or tropical fish


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi Bella baby! Ur so beautiful! And I love your piggy. I just showed you off to the girls I work with and u melted all their hearts! Xoxo!


Oh you! :foxes_13:
Once this sleeping beauty wakes up I'll tell her, she loves compliments. 





lynx8456 said:


> Bella looks fantastic. She is certainly thriving in her new home with her wonderful family. It is so nice to see.


Thank you! It's nice for me to witness her transformation, it makes me very
happy. She's such a joy to be around, everyone here is happier now that
she's part of our lives.





intent2smile said:


> Awwww she is adorable! She looks so cute in that hoodie!
> 
> She definitely melts my heart.


You're so sweet, thank you!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

michele said:


> Mmmmm my tortoise or tropical fish



No offence, but NO DEAL! :bootyshake:



LOL, you silly!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just wanna snuggle her and Rocky. I just love them both. Bella is such a little angel, she looks so content and peaceful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, Bella
i wish you, Chanel, your brothers and your mama a good day too :flower:.

i hope your mama was happy with her new haircut. You look so adorable in 

your Elliot hoodie, and i just love all the pics. hugs and kisses, Auntie E


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Ashley & Elaine! :daisy:


Elaine, the haircut is silly...my left side is way longer than my right, lol.
I thought I got a deal! I learned my lesson, "don't try to save money by 
getting a cheap haircut...it's not worth it!" LOL :lol: I'll have to go back 
to fix it on Friday, it's really that obvious, even hubby couldn't lie to make
me feel better. Haha, I am not lucky with hair lately. :lol:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you Ashley & Elaine! :daisy:
> 
> 
> Elaine, the haircut is silly...my left side is way longer than my right, lol.
> ...


I have been looking for a hair stylist in our town for over a year. I almost gave in and went to a place the other day that had just opened up and was doing haircuts for $2.99. It was a great deal but I was afraid it would be a $2.99 haircut look


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I have been looking for a hair stylist in our town for over a year. I almost gave in and went to a place the other day that had just opened up and was doing haircuts for $2.99. It was a great deal but I was afraid it would be a $2.99 haircut look



2.99$!!! OMG! :shock:

Yeah, I thought 20$ was a cheap price! lol :lol:
It's pretty rare that I cut my hair, I thought "Oh it's just a little trim, they can't
mess it up"...well I was very wrong, haha. It's ok, it's one of those things you
look back at and laugh about.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aww thank you!
I love that hoodie too, it's my favorite, Bella has both colors, this one is
meant for boys but I couldn't resist, I think it suits her, she can pull it off. 



Here's the top view of the hoodie, for anyone interested...(I'm not 100% sure
if Elaine has any left)








[/QUOTE]

She can totally pull it off. Bella just looks like a girl no matter what she's wearing. I can't wait to see her in that Hip Doggie sweater. She's going to be so cozy! People think Odie is a boy all the time. I think it's just her colouring.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> She can totally pull it off. Bella just looks like a girl no matter what she's wearing. I can't wait to see her in that Hip Doggie sweater. She's going to be so cozy! People think Odie is a boy all the time. I think it's just her colouring.



I can't wait either! I'm so grateful you found that sweater, it's warm and will be
really useful. I hope I was right about sizing and it fits well. If it doesn't I'm sure
I could shrink it in the dryer. Odie does NOT look like a boy, she has the most
gentle girly little face. I don't get offended when people ask me if my Basenji
boys are girls(which happens almost daily), or when they think Bella is a boy,
I'm kind of used to it. I think they think my boys are girls because their
cahoonas are gone...they do look like ladies from the back. LOL :lol:


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Eeek she's so precious! You know those vintage cupie dolls?? If they made cupie dogs, she'd be one; no joke.

See???


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahahahahaha Kat that is so creepy yet so cute! LOL I definitely see what you mean. You have a big imagination, haha. :lol:


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Love beautiful bella boo! X 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

hi sweet girl!! i love you!!


----------



## mimilee (Dec 6, 2012)

she is soooo pretty!!! mine hates wearing clothes


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Aw Bella an elephant hoodie! Hehehe so cute u are. Love the sitting pose!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Gosh she is a bundle of cute, absolutely adore that perfect little face of hers! such a little button ♥ the hoodie looks great on her, love the collar too.


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

Aww, she's so adorable!! x


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh !!!! How precious I love her hoodie!!! Muah! Muah ! That is the sound of me kissing her cute face


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh you are all so sweet, thanks for all the love. :love2:
Bella sends kisses to everyone! 



Mystie, it takes time & positive reinforcement to get your dog to like clothes.
Bella loves wearing hoodies because she knows a hoodie = walk time! 
They keep her toasty and make our walks more enjoyable. I need to find her 
a winter coat, it's already so cold here, I just can't find a coat tiny enough.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

oh my gosh..what a little dreamboat she is...she is the picture of health...and you can see in her eyes how happy and contented she is !


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I went to return the raincoat that didn't sell today, and I saw another raincoat that was bright orange and so tiny and I thought of Bella. It was for a 10" girth though, so I think it would have been too big.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

nabi said:


> oh my gosh..what a little dreamboat she is...she is the picture of health...and you can see in her eyes how happy and contented she is !


Thank you Kathleen. :love2:





KrystalLeigh said:


> I went to return the raincoat that didn't sell today, and I saw another raincoat that was bright orange and so tiny and I thought of Bella. It was for a 10" girth though, so I think it would have been too big.


That would fit with a sweater underneath!
And I loooove orange on her! Will you be going back to that store?
If you are and you don't mind getting it for me I'll pay you on Monday.
If it's an inconvenience then do not worry, really.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you Kathleen. :love2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can pop in tomorrow! I hope it's still there! 

This is the jacket: West Coast Rainwear

It's exactly like that except bright orange. Doesn't have a hood.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You're so thoughtful Krystal, thank you so much!
If I use that on top of a sweater then she'll pretty much have a "winter coat".
It's awesome. I feel like telling you I love you! LOL


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> You're so thoughtful Krystal, thank you so much!
> If I use that on top of a sweater then she'll pretty much have a "winter coat".
> It's awesome. I feel like telling you I love you! LOL


Haha don't love me yet! I really really hope it's still there. I'm going to try to get my act together tomorrow morning and make it to the store before I go to work, because I'm scared it will be gone by the time I get off. Then I can just mail it on my lunch break.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll love you even if it's sold, just because you are so thoughtful. 

Thank you!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ahhhh, my precious baby Bella! Such a sweetie! If there were not an age difference and lots and lots of miles apart, I would say you and Lulu could be sisters. lol Thanks for sharing the pics, LS, I always love them.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I'll love you even if it's sold, just because you are so thoughtful.
> 
> Thank you!


Aw, I'll take it! I bought Odie the same style in a crazy pink dandelion pattern for Christmas. It's totally not my style, but it was so cheap! I think it will look good on her too. I went to a local pet store right after I was at that store and they had that same jacket for $45.99. Crazy!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Ahhhh, my precious baby Bella! Such a sweetie! If there were not an age difference and lots and lots of miles apart, I would say you and Lulu could be sisters. lol Thanks for sharing the pics, LS, I always love them.


Thank you for your sweet words, I always enjoy your posts & pictures too.
How is the kitty doing?





KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw, I'll take it! I bought Odie the same style in a crazy pink dandelion pattern for Christmas. It's totally not my style, but it was so cheap! I think it will look good on her too. I went to a local pet store right after I was at that store and they had that same jacket for $45.99. Crazy!



What is this magical store you found? How can they sell things so much
cheaper than everyone else? All I can say is I'm grateful we don't have one,
or I'd spend a lot of money that I don't have, lol. :lol:

ps: I want pics of Odessa in her pink dandelion coat.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

OMG I love her!! Her pose is so adorable in that last photo! XOXO


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautiful as always little Bella.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> How is the kitty doing?
> 
> She is getting so big! It's that Ziwi Peak. She thinks she rules the house. Hehe, but she's sooooo bad! She's been to the top of the Christmas tree more than once, and she terrorizes Gidget, but she's afraid of Lulu. Lulu keeps her in her place. LOL It's been a looooong time since I've had a kitten in the house, and I've forgotten that they are much harder to corral than a dog!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you for your sweet words, I always enjoy your posts & pictures too.
> How is the kitty doing?
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post pics on Christmas of her in all of her clothes she's getting! She has a pretty sparse wardrobe right now so I'm excited. The store is home sense, and it's attached to a winners. I love it!


----------

